# no sound getting the error "This device cannot start."



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am currently using the dell studio xps 16 computer with high defintion audio 2.0

I installed the driver and I get that error, I tried uninstalling the driver and installing it and nothing.

Not sure what to do, hopefully someone can help me.

(I'm sure you get similar requests to this all the time. lol)


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

What is the error?

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

Here I included a picture with more information
A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I know, pictures always help.

Typically, this problem is a result of UAA drivers either missing or corrupt.

Uninstall any and all audio drivers that show up in Add and Remove programs before you install UAA drivers.

Since you have XP SP3 than you will need to follow these *instructions* using the SP2 driver downloaded from *here*.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

Do I uninstall ALL of theses or just the one with the exclamation mark? Just want to check before I go uninstalling that works fine.


P.S. I also have Everest installed if you want information about my computer from it.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

It's more the drivers in Add and Remove. If you have no reference to IDT than leaving it in Device Manager seems to work just fine.

If you do decide to uninstall from Device Manager, than reboot and when Windows loads cancel out of any install wizards, install the UAA driver than install your audio driver.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

UPDATE:
I assumed it was IDT high def.. ect driver and uninstalled it and followed the guide you provided, then installed the driver again and rebooted and i'm still with no sound and I still have the same error. Any suggestions?

By the way, thank you for ALL your help so far. (really, thanks!)


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you check in Sounds and Audio Devices to make sure that your ATI HDMI audio isn't selected as your Default device?

Control Panel >> Sound and Audio Devices >> Audio Tab. Not that you needed it but just in case :grin:.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

seems i have nothing as default. and audio does not want to start, even if i do it manually it tries to start and nothing.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Than that is the UAA drivers not being installed correctly. SP3 can make things difficult with that. 

I haven't done this myself or had any experience with it but if you click on the link inside the guide to installing UAA drivers on SP3 you will find an XP3 updated driver under Update 1.

Download that user modified XP SP3 K888111 driver (UAA driver) and install. Make sure that you have reverted your version of XP back to SP3 before you do this.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

I followed it to the letter even changing info in regedit and no sound.

i know my device for playing sound works because it works fine when i dual boot into linux


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Just had a guy a couple of days ago with this problem. He solved it by rolling back to SP2 and installing those UAA drivers and his audio driver. Then once everything is working re-upgrade to SP3.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

how would i go about downgrading my sp version?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Just look in Add and Remove Programs in Control Panel. It should be listed as a seperate 'program' (Windows XP Service Pack 3). If you don't see it make sure that you have Show updates checked at the top, although mine wasn't listed under updates.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

I got rid of sp3 installed what i was told to do, restarted added the needed drivers
and i am still getting the same error
any other ideas?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That's not right. An understatement I know. I will ask for some more input from others here at TSF.

Last suggestion from me. I have seen some issues similar to this (although not exactly) go away if you disable onboard audio in BIOS, reboot, reboot again and enable onboard audio in BIOS, reinstall audio drivers. Not sure if it will help here but couldn't hurt at this point. 

Hang in there.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

well i went into my bios and i see no option for any audio changes

ALSO

i did try starting it in services and i got this,


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

OK, so I'm a little slow on the uptake here today.

Probably won't find that option in the BIOS for a laptop. 

Also, I finally took a close look at your computer. Did you just downgrade to Windows XP. Where did you get the drivers? Chipset, audio, communications. 

Do you have any more yellow ? or ! in Device Manager?

Also, let us know if you have a entry in Device Manager >> System devices for 'Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio' which should mean that you have successfully installed the UAA driver and it's just the audio driver that is not right.


Thanks

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well i got my drivers from several locations, (some from the driver cd i got from dell)

about 90% of those drivers did not work for xp, then my friend reffered me to some driver finding tools, and i used that to get my other drivers then i had to mod the ati driver tool just for it to run on xp (pain).

and yes i am still missing drivers. Here is a screen shot and i have no clue what the unknown driver is, (note im using studio xps 16 laptop(dell))


ACTUALLY the real pain was being to get on the internet, but now it seems that sound trumps that. here is a SS.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have an entry for UAA drivers in Device Manager? For XP that's the important part.

Pauldo

P.S. I'm going to need some time (tomorrow) for those other drivers. I've PM'd another guy who is really good at the XP downgrade stuff so hopefully he will log on here soon.


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

Not to sound nooby, but where is that under?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi namek303,
I have reviewed the thread.
Seeing this appears to be a downgrade can you attach your Everest report to the thread.
This will allow me to "see" what hardware you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

This will be a bit long, also while im on the topic, my hard drive is 320 gigs but for some reason when partitioning, i can only see 300 gigs, if you know any thing about that subject.

Seems the report is too long so I am attaching a notepad document with the report information.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

namek303 said:


> Not to sound nooby, but where is that under?


It's under system in Device Manager.

Just let us know if you have an entry for UAA. Depending on how your driver installations go you might need to re-install later but atleast we will know if it is there or not.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

seems i have 2, here is a screen shot.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That should be fine. I have 3.

I will have time to look for drivers later today, although BCCOMP is really good at finding the right ones. I'll probably just wait to see what he comes up with.

Pauldo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI All,

First I Need to know if you have installed the Chipset Driver:
This is your Chipset driver:
*CHIPSET*
Network Controller:
*Broadcom LAN*
Audio:
*IDT PC Audio*

Let me know of any remaining errors in the Device Manager.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG I LOVE YOU!!!! sound works!.... But I now get some static with high pitch sounds when listening to music.

like for example this vid

YouTube - Travis Barker Remix Soulja Boy "Crank That"

every time a plate is hit i hear static, i did read the sticky regarding the static and its not the wireless mouse, or any cable, i actually isolated the lap top in a room with me, no power cable nothing in any of the usb jacks and i still get this static.

any idea on a fix for that

and i still have some exclamation marks in device manager.











btw both of you deserve a cookie so here is one for each of you for being SO awsome! (share)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you uninstall any other Audio driver that you previously installed?
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

umm no i just ran the file u gave. should i do that now and see if it works?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You should always uninstall none working drivers before you install another driver.

Does it sound the same with external speakers or headsets?

As far as the other two devices in error.
Can you go to the Details (From the Device Manager) and post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Does this laptop have Direct Media Button?

Bill


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I also just thought of this. Have you looked at your volumes? Sometimes when you have them cranked up in Windows but then turn them down on your speakers it can distort at certain frequencies.

Might not be it but just thought I would mention it.


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

well i have no volume in my speakers, they are embedded directly into the laptop. ( i did not remove the other drivers just in case i was not supposed to do that)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

For the volume controls you should "see" a speaker in the lower right corner of the Desktop (by the clock). See if turning down the volume a little helps.

The Video clip you sent will do me no good as the speaker setup I have is different from yours.

Bill

PS-Still waiting for the info I requested in post #31


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well i sent you a clip to to verify if its me or the clip, but it even makes the static sound if i lower it a bit, i almost dont hear it if i bring the volume all the way down to half volume.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Does it sound the same using external speakers or headset?
Just trying to see if it is the speakers themsleves.
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

HMM, i dont get the static if I use the head phones


edit: i guess ill ignore it, its just high pitch sounds, anything else i can play fine at full volume.


One more question, can you help me with these 2 things? or do i need to post it in another section on the forums?

By the way, thanks for all your help, really.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This kinda tells me it is a speaker issue.
Laptop speakers are not the best when it comes to sound quality.

Whats it sound like with External speakers?

Can you give me the info on your other errors (requested in post #31).

*EDIT*: I need the info from the DETAILS TAB

Thanks
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> You should always uninstall none working drivers before you install another driver.
> 
> Does it sound the same with external speakers or headsets?


No, sounds okay with an external sound source.





BCCOMP said:


> As far as the other two devices in error.
> Can you go to the Details (From the Device Manager) and post the info you find under Device Instance ID.


For the one labled 1394 net adapter
the instance id is V1394\NIC1394\00000000


and for the unknown device its,
ACPI\PNP0C32\0


Is that it?




BCCOMP said:


> Does this laptop have Direct Media Button?
> 
> Bill


yes


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
See if this driver will rid you of the ACPI\PNP0C32\0 error:
Direct Application Launch Button
http://www.mediafire.com/?wdg4hj9pyzu
This driver has to be manually installed through the Device Manager.
Direct the update driver wizard to the machine inf. file

As far as the firewire error:
Ricoh RL5C832 IEEE1394 Controller

Have you installed the Chipset Driver?

Did you install the Vista Driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=257517
This is for the card reader.

I am thinking this is more a BIOS or Microsoft issue.
MS usually supplies the Firewire driver.
On most HP's this is resolved by downgrading the BIOS.
In your case you do not have this option.

Another option you may have is to run an MS Update using the "Custom" option.
Then look to the left under Hardware and see if there is an updated driver.
Have you tried to uninstall and reboot the computer to see if it will install?

A google search shows alot of people having this issue

If that fails I will be out of ideas.

Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> See if this driver will rid you of the ACPI\PNP0C32\0 error:
> Direct Application Launch Button
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wdg4hj9pyzu
> ...


Awesome it worked!





BCCOMP said:


> As far as the firewire error:
> Ricoh RL5C832 IEEE1394 Controller
> 
> Have you installed the Chipset Driver?
> ...


Hmm didnt work. Side note though, I have a mic on my laptop and when tried to use it, i noticed it was not working.

i went to volume control and the record option, i saw mic was greyed out and also i even tried using an external mouse, via my line in and was still not able to get a sound out of it, could it be a driver issue?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Check in your sound/audio recording option and make sure the mic is not muted.
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

see its kinda greyed out and its selected. also i tried Line as well with an external mic i connected, i know it works because i tested it on another computer to make sure

any suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What does it state in the IDT program?
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

There is a program that works with IDT? i am not aware of it or its just not showing up


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you remove all the other Audio Drivers you installed previously?
If not do so and reinstall the driver I gave you.
It appears that either the mic is muted (grayed out) 
Do you see the IDT in your control panel?
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

I see idt in control panel and i unstalled the sound drivers then reinstalled this and still no sound, it is grayed out but not muted


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

BTW seems im not seeing my bluetooth is it that driver that has the question mark in the SS i provided earlier


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

I did re-install btw is there a updated version of my driver for sounds?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
See if this driver will correct you sound/mic issue:
http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R214424&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=303574
Bill


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

nope


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Reinstall the previous IDT driver I gave you.
http://rapidshare.com/files/190141494/PIDT001.zip
Open the IDT in the control panel and see if your mic is muted


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

No, Uninstalled it, rebooted, reinstalled, rebooted and checked in control panel and its not muted but i noticed that advance button for the mic is grayed out. and unclickable


----------



## BigMitch94 (Apr 6, 2009)

Download Drivermax you need to sign up you will recieve a reg code in an email once you have done that go to update driver on the main menu and it should give you the right driver for your speakers plus other out of date drivers


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

BigMitch94 said:


> Download Drivermax you need to sign up you will recieve a reg code in an email once you have done that go to update driver on the main menu and it should give you the right driver for your speakers plus other out of date drivers


(that was VERY useful i updated a lot of my drivers BUT did not fix my mic issue)

also how does blue tooth work with xp? with vista there is a simple search function for other blue tooth devices but i dont seem to locate it in xp.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
See if this driver will correct the Blue tooth:
http://support.us.dell.com/support/...eid=R196560&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=271629
Can I get another screenshot with ALL the + opened?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BigMitch94 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi this is abit of topic but do all your usb's still work as myn are broke and i recently installed Drivermax so just trying to eliminate the possibilty that the program has messed it up


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah usb's work fine.










But i was able to update some of my drivers, this is actually the best driver tool ive seen yet.


----------



## BigMitch94 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well i was in look to come across Drivermax because i hear loads of people say you must update your drivers etc.! and so instead of paying for driver detective you get Drivermax for free which does exacly the same ! And i was glad i was of assistance  shame i cant help you with this mic/speaker problem :S


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

Woot i got it working.... but voice is way tooo low i tried raising everything.


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

anyone know anything on this volume issue?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Was this for your mic?

Typically there is a mic boost in your IDT audio manager.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

where is this option?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the screen shot.

It appears that only some Dell pc's have the mic boost option which might mean that only certain drivers enable this function. Since the audio driver you are using is for a different computer, that probably explains why you don't have a mic boost option.

I hear that usb mics do a good job of getting around this problem.

Pauldo


----------



## namek303 (Mar 23, 2009)

Poopie. i was hoping to use the one on my comp or headset, any other driver that would be better for me to use?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't know for sure but my thought was to go through the list of Laptops at Dell and see if there are different Windows XP drivers that will work with your hardware. It could be a daunting task. I know that is why the usb mic option keeps popping up when you look at other posts with this problem.

Pauldo


----------

